# Wrexham



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2010)

Had a nice hour and half around the hills outside Wrexham this afternoon... Beautiful sunshine and a light breeze. Took my mtb out but annoyingly ended up on roads as I was unable to find the signposted bridleway. Still, was good to get knackered for a change and push myself up the big hill.

Stuart


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot. The best bit was when I shared a wave of the hand with another bloke tasking his Boardman flat-bar roady out for a spin on the other side of the carriageway. It turned out I was going the wrong direction so I turned around and headed off in the same direction as him, on the cycle path opposite the road he was tearing up.

When I got round the corner onto a hill, I suddenly found myself passing him - he was knackered I guess and had got off to walk. Fair play but I did feel great considering I'd just spent an hour climbing and dipping!


----------



## Cubist (14 Jun 2010)

Wrexham? Indeed. Try a smaller frame to give more standover clearance, and stay out of the saddle on drop-offs.


----------



## pubrunner (14 Jun 2010)

If you go just a few miles from Wrexham, there are some cracking mtb routes.

This is a good one (very close to where I live) :

http://www.flattyresmtbroutes.com/CeiriogvalleyloopII.html

And plenty more on this site :

http://www.flattyresmtbroutes.com/WalesRoutes.html

I especially recommend the routes in the Ceiriog Valley & the Berwyns.


----------



## ChrisBD (14 Jun 2010)

pubrunner said:


> If you go just a few miles from Wrexham, there are some cracking mtb routes.
> 
> This is a good one (very close to where I live) :
> 
> ...



Some good loops there; this is a good ride too:

http://www.mtbwales.co.uk/RouteDetails.asp?fldid=1

There are also some very good trails around the masts and in the area between Llan and Llandegla, twenty min from Wrexham.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jun 2010)

Cheers guys, I will give them a go when I next get a chance, although I'm supposed to be moving away this weekend!


----------

